# **7 month old male African Grey (close rung)**



## Vivtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

Here for sale is my 7 month old male African Grey, (close rung) i had him dna tested by an Avian Vet to prove the sex, i also had him micro chipped in the unfortunate event that he got out or was stolen, i named him George, i have the hatch certificate that was provided to me by the breeder.
When i decided i wanted an African Grey, there where loads available at all different ages, i personally wanted a baby, as i have 2 young Children and the last thing i wanted was to buy a bird that was swearing like a trooper, so i searched high and low until i came across these babies for sale, i purchased him direct from the breeder at 11 weeks old, he now is 7 months old and can only say 'hello' 
George is a well tame bird and loves to be out his cage, i have been feeding him on fresh fruit/veg daily, along with a decent tropical parrot mix, he has never had any problems with his feather or ill health, i shower him on a weekly basis, then blow dry him with a hair dryer on cool, he must enjoy it as he stands there whilst being pampered, he comes with a large black Montana cage, 3 x stainless steel feeding bowls, toys and perches, tropical parrot mix.

He is a great little character, i am gutted im having to sell him, but i am self employed and have recently picked up a big work contract, which means im not giving him the attention he deserves, im asking for £450 for everything, i paid alot more than this, but its more important to me that he finds the loving home that he deserves. If you have anymore questions, please dont hesitate to contact me. Please dont send me any stupid offers as these will be ignored.

Thanks for reading. Dan


----------



## Vivtastic (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

He's stunning, if I was in the position to buy him then I would.

It may be worth reposting in the classified ads section though so more people will see it!

Hope you find a good home for him


----------



## Vivtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

PigeonYouDead said:


> He's stunning, if I was in the position to buy him then I would.
> 
> It may be worth reposting in the classified ads section though so more people will see it!
> 
> Hope you find a good home for him


:bash: tanks for that mate.


----------



## mrsgrumpy (Feb 3, 2013)

*Me. me me*

I may be interested, Do you still have him?
I already have a cage, would you consider just selling George :blush:

Hayley


----------

